# Please ID this plant.



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

I found them in a park close my house.

What kind of ludwigia is this ? Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia palustris_.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my guesses would be a L. repens x L. arcuata or true Marsh seabox(Ludwigia palustris.)


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all, later I'll add a pic from the place I found it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> my guesses would be a L. repens x L. arcuata or true Marsh seabox(Ludwigia palustris.)


There is no _L. arcuata_ or any hybrid it's part of in Texas. Definitely palustris.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cavan, how can you distinguish this from _L. repens_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Michael said:


> Cavan, how can you distinguish this from _L. repens_?


Could be _L. repens_ now that I look at it at home. I may have been a bit too quick looking at it on my phone at lunch. Should be clear as it grows in.

_L. palustris_ flowers have no petals, leaves usually are more rounded at the base and are not reddish beneath.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...?id=319&category=category&spec=Aquarium Plant then click on LUDWIGIA REPENS X L. ARCUATA. are you saying there no such thing, or just not in Texas." This plant is frequently sold as and confused with genuine L. palustris."


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just not in Texas. That ain't it pardner.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> Just not in Texas. That ain't it pardner.


cool, thanks for clearing stuff up.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Joey that plant is Ludwigia Narrow leaf. 

It looks like broad leaf to me.


----------

